# Let's fix the situation



## dobbinhun

How would you say in Russian:

"Let's fix the situation".

The case is that some bad communication has come between my office and Russia, and I need a better way to say that me and my Russian client will sort out of the situation as soon as possible.

Thanks!


----------



## fantastish

Давай уже исправим ситуацию.


----------



## Maroseika

It strongly depends on what kind of bad communication took place. Then you may choose from:
- давайте уладим дело, проблему
- давайте разберемся
- давайте выясним, в чем дело, проблема
- давайте отремонтируем телефон
- etc.


----------



## Maroseika

fantastish said:


> Давай уже исправим ситуацию.


I'm afraid it is impossible in good Russian.


----------



## Sobakus

fantastish said:


> Давай уже исправим ситуацию.


И часто вы так общаетесь с клиентами в деловой переписке?


----------



## fantastish

In good Russian 'Давайте возьмем ситуацию под тщательный контроль' is perfectly, but above I wrote a good version. 
It's not a problem.


----------



## morzh

fantastish said:


> In good Russian 'Давайте возьмем ситуацию под тщательный контроль' is perfectly, but above I wrote a good version.
> It's not a problem.



Not only it is not a good Russian (and actually quite awful Russian), but the previous one you wrote is also quite clumsy. If you speak in "канцелярит", it is you right to do so, but do not pass it as "good Russian". Learn good Russian first.


----------



## cahek

исправим положение i.e. исправим положение вещей or выправим ситуацию


----------



## Albertovna

dobbinhun Just curious: do your Russian clients not speak English?


----------



## ahvalj

fantastish said:


> Давай уже исправим ситуацию.


Better «таки давай уже исправим ситуацию».


----------



## dobbinhun

Albertovna said:


> dobbinhun Just curious: do your Russian clients not speak English?



Well, I speak better Russian than they do English, so it is the best solution.

I only have a problem with Russian when it comes down to set phrases, as I don't want to take things too literally if they actually don't work between languages!

And thank you everyone else for the help


----------



## Axel_Carvalho

fantastish said:


> In good Russian 'Давайте возьмем ситуацию под тщательный контроль' is perfectly.


It's good only in some governmental or rescue rangers' meeting.


----------



## trblmkr_nj

How about this (maybe it's too wordy) ?:

Последнее время между нашими организациями появились натянутые отношения по причине или недоразумений, или плохой связи, или просто "испорченного телефона". Это очень важно что бы обе стороны продолжали и в будущем взаимо-выгодные отношения. Давайте разберемся
в чем были недоразумения. Со своей стороны же, мы обязуемся устранить все недостатки.


----------



## morzh

trblmkr_nj said:


> How about this (maybe it's too wordy) ?:
> 
> Последнее время между нашими организациями появились натянутые отношения по причине или недоразумений, или плохой связи, или просто "испорченного телефона". Это очень важно что бы обе стороны продолжали и в будущем взаимо-выгодные отношения. Давайте разберемся
> в чем были недоразумения. Со своей стороны же, мы обязуемся устранить все недостатки.



Oy vey!


----------



## trblmkr_nj

morzh said:


> Oy vey!



Ha ha ha! I knew you ain't gonna miss it


----------



## ahvalj

trblmkr_nj said:


> How about this (maybe it's too wordy) ?:
> 
> Последнее время между нашими организациями появились натянутые отношения по причине или недоразумений, или плохой связи, или просто "испорченного телефона". Это очень важно что бы обе стороны продолжали и в будущем взаимо-выгодные отношения. Давайте разберемся
> в чем были недоразумения. Со своей стороны же, мы обязуемся устранить все недостатки.



http://smotri.com/video/view/?id=v1507234f25c

http://jooov.net/text/1252775/professor_lebedinskiy-tam_vdali_u_metro.htmls


----------



## trblmkr_nj

ahvalj said:


> http://smotri.com/video/view/?id=v1507234f25c
> 
> http://jooov.net/text/1252775/professor_lebedinskiy-tam_vdali_u_metro.htmls



Это что, типа:
- У Вас что болит? 
- Голова!
- А укол куда делают?
- ...?
- Вы только подумайте: Какая связь!


----------



## ahvalj

trblmkr_nj said:


> Это что, типа:
> - У Вас что болит?
> - Голова!
> - А укол куда делают?
> - ...?
> - Вы только подумайте: Какая связь!



Травма из девяностых. Навеяло. Сам удивляюсь...


----------

